

The UC Berkeley Big Data AMP Camp, August 29-30 - andyk
http://ampcamp.berkeley.edu/big-data-bootcamp

======
necubi
Any other HN people going? There's a lot of really cool stuff in the AMP
stack. I've trialed Spark a bit, and its promise of unifying batch and
streaming computations under the same code base is very powerful. I'm also
pretty excited about Mesos, especially as wider adoption smooths out the
operational difficulties. And then there's the really far-out stuff like
BlinkDB [0].

AMPlab's close interaction with industry seems like a rare model for a truly
impactful research lab. It's become host to many of the most exciting
developments in large scale computing in the past few years.

[0] [http://blinkdb.org/](http://blinkdb.org/)

~~~
pkill17
"Going" in the sense that I'll be walking by I-House on my route to classes
those two days :P

------
jack-r-abbit
Anyone going to this should take note: The Bay Bridge (between Oakland and SF)
will be closed starting Wed night at 8pm and will remain closed the entire
long weekend. This is mentioned in the linked post.

Ordinarily, the trip over the bay from Berkeley to SF is not that big of a
deal. But with that bridge closed, any plans to just "pop on over to The City"
would not be advised.

~~~
jacobwcarlson
BART will be running. In fact I'd recommend BART over driving even if the Bay
Bridge wasn't going to be closed.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Yes. BART is always an option. But depending on where you wanted to go and
what you wanted to do... BART is not conveniently located to everything.

